# Where can I advertise a Call fro composers?



## EU Terpe (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi. we have launched a call for composers, and I am looking where to promote it. I have published the information in a different forum here, but not sure what else to do. Any suggestions on how to reach as many people as possible? (THe call is international, but focuses on Spain, Italy an Bosnia And Herzegovina). Thanks in advance


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Send me a PM and I will answer by tomorrow. I have an ear in the local symphony and they would be happy to help.


----------

